# maserati metallic cat (Ferrari designed exhaust)



## DNIndustry (Aug 1, 2020)

I looked on the board and couldn't find any info on this. 
Looking for a simple option. Preferably not dissolving or oxiding the pgms.

the wash is over an thin alumina substrate. Witch may be similar to this design attached. 

Leaving right in Stainless housing any stripping options?
Would dilute nitric touch the PD?

Would NaOH get the topcoat values to fall off? Not mess with values? Lou looking at you on this? 

Hbr/br2 (any proper documentation on this)
I guess KI/I2 (ammonium iodide would do it...and not touch stainless)


----------

